# CVA Blazer?



## skulldugary (Apr 12, 2003)

I am trying to get some info on a M/L a freind of mine has.It is a CVA Blazer 45cal..We believe it to be a youth model because the stock is so short and the barrel is carbine length.The odd thing about it is the hammer is centered on the barrel,it's not a side lock or typical inline as you cant remove a breech plug and it has a nipple for a #11 cap.I contacted CVA and they said they would like to have it as a 'TRADE IN",this leads me to believe that it might be a hard item to find.I've seen a lot of smoke poles but never one like this.Anyone have any info on this gun?


----------



## riverrat1 (Nov 1, 2001)

They were kit guns sold through the major sporting goods outlets in the 1980's and they were cheap. As a kit you had to finish the stock, also blue and assemble the parts. The triggers weren't very good but they were cheap to buy so alot of kids got them.


----------



## house (Mar 22, 2001)

I have a Blazer in .50 cal. I bought mine used from a blackpowder shop in Battle Creek back in 1989. I keep mine because it will work with either hand.


----------

